# CSS large kits coming MT single fold TL



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Using the Motus woofer with the CSS LDX25 tweeter in the custom CSS wave guide.

More info coming


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

This Single fold kit is now in the final process before Bob releases it with in a week.
The design is done with 2 options for crossovers.
First design uses a 3rd order crossover on the tweeter with a 3rd order on the woofer. 2300hz
Second crossover uses a first order crossover on the tweeter with a 3rd on the woofer. 2500hz

The trick with these designes using the Motus is the sharp roll off needed on the Motus. With this a 3rd order is needed to cut off the frequency as sharp as possible.
Tuned to 28hz

The single fold transmission line speaker cabinet is very easy to build for those who have never built a speaker before or those not sure of building a large tower.

The best thing with both crossover options. The off axis response with the waveguide is the big plus. Imaging and a very large presence is the most shocking difference when you first listen to the waveguide.

More will come in the next week.
I am now working on the same driver configuration but in a monitor size slot ported design.Then onto the 3way TL.


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks promising. 

Will the waveguide be available by itself? I'd like to use the LD25X tweeter in a future design and a waveguide is something I'd really like to implement.

Do you have any measurements on this particular design? I'm curious how the waveguide radius combined with the c-t-c spacing of the mid to the tweeter would affect the final outcome in regards to lobing. 
Also would like to see the on/off axis measurements of the tweeter+waveguide.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, the waveguide is available as a item to purchase from CSS. This has been on the site now for several weeks.
I just took all the measurements for Bob for the waveguide and LDX25 combo. Once we get all the data together I will see if he posts it here.

I also made a few mods to the waveguide for acoustic damping on the rear of the waveguide for harmonic reasons


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Erin H said:


> Looks promising.
> 
> Will the waveguide be available by itself? I'd like to use the LD25X tweeter in a future design and a waveguide is something I'd really like to implement.
> 
> ...


Hi Erin,

At this point I only have the tweeter and waveguide priced together but if you want the waveguide by itself let me know. Since it was designed to fit the LDX I'm not sure you can easily use it with other tweeters, if that's what you had in mind.

Dave has some others for sale as well Pellegrene Acoustics.

Al will be bringing the TLs over tomorrow or Wednesday and we'll have time to listen. He's certainly put a lot of effort into these and it's appreciated.

Bob


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Bob. 

Actually, I'd e interested in a kit. I just honestly am not up in what various waveguides are available. He said he had custom ones in the OP so I took that to mean his own and I was wondering if there was a way to obtain them should the measurements prove to work for my own personal use. 

I know you guys are supporting a group buy on diyaudio. Is there any way to potentially group the two? I understand I'm going OT so if you'd rather address me directly feel free to PM. 

I tested the ld25x earlier this year in the supplied mini waveguide that comes with it. I was very impressed and have wanted to use it myself in the future. 

(Side note: would it be okay to post my own data from that testing here so others can see what I obtained?)

PS: It's Erin (spelled like a girl... Dang you 3rd grade tormentors!).


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Erin,

Apologies on the name; didn't get enough sleep last night.

Since the tweeter with waveguide is already discounted there isn't as much room; how's $125 each?

I don't think posting just tweeter data here is relevant as this is a wveguide design. Perhaps check with Ed on the group buy thread.

Thanks for your support.

Bob


----------

